# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Nën Diellin e Parajsës Shqiptare

## BvizioN

*Pershendetje.

Kjo teme eshte vazhdim i temes se vjeter "Udhetoni me mua neper Shqiperi"

Shpresoj qe fotot tu pelcejne dhe komentet tuaja mbi fotot jane te mirepritura.*

*Shengjin*



*Vlore*



*Durres*

----------


## BvizioN

*Lezhe*



*Shengjin*



*Tirane*

----------


## BvizioN

*Mirdite*

----------


## BvizioN

*Shengjin*



*Durres*

----------


## BvizioN

*Perseri ne Durres*

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Te lumte dora!

Nuk jom specialist ne fushen e fotografis por  me duket se punimi ne komputer ua zbeh origjinalitetin fotove gjithesesi foto te bukura.

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit vagabondo_nyc.

*Plazhi i Durresit*



*Lezhe*



*Shengjin*

----------


## BvizioN

*Tirane*



*Vlore*



*Durres*

----------


## Davius

> Te lumte dora!
> 
> Nuk jom specialist ne fushen e fotografis por  me duket se punimi ne komputer ua zbeh origjinalitetin fotove gjithesesi foto te bukura.


Edhe une mendoj ashtu! Jane teper origjinale, por ato 'perpunimet' qe jane te bera me ndojne program kompjuterik, u'a heqin lezetin dhe origjinalitetin. Mundesisht, perkrah atyre fotografive te 'montuara', vendos edhe fotografine origjinale.

----------


## BvizioN

Lol, i vetmi perpunim qe u eshte bere disa fotove eshte krijim ne HDR (High Defination Range) dhe krijimi i nje fotoje HDR kerkon qe e njejta poze te behet ne trekembesh nga 3 deri ne 5 here per te krijuar nga 3 deri ne 5 ekspozura te ndryshme te cilat perpunohen per te nzjerre nje foto qe permban te gjitha detajet e nje pamje qe syri i njeriut nuk arrin te shikoje. Mendo qe vetem nje foto e tille kerkon te pakten 15 minuta nga koha ime.

Nuk eshte se jane manipuluar ngjyrat, jane perdorur filtra, jane vendosur apo zhvendosur objekte !!!! Nga kjo pikpamje fotot jane origjinale.

Ndersa fotot qe kane devijim figure eshte pasi kam perdorur 180 grade fisheye lent per te marre panorame me te gjere, pa te cilen do ishe shum veshtire per ti futur te gjitha objektet rrethuese ne nje pamje. Ka nje program qe perdoret per te ridrejtuar devijimet qe krijon kjo lente por nuk e kam pare te arsyeshme te humbas kohe ne dicka qe do jepte shume pak diference.

Dhe dicka tjeter. Pre mua arti fotografik nuk do kishe kuptim sikur te ishe shkrepje dhe paracitje. Fotoja kerkon po aq pune dhe me teper per te nxjerre ne pah ndriqimin e duhur, kontrastet, theksimin e ngjyrave etj pasi te jete bere. Nje fotografi qe tjesht shkrepet dhe vendoset ne pamje do ishe si nje gjelle qe permban vetem uje dhe kripe.

----------


## BvizioN

*Durres*

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

*Lezhe*



*Vlore*

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## irexha

Je i madh per fotgrafine si ato origjinale edhe ato te punuara me ato programet qe ju i kishit  sqaruar me lart. 
Ju lumte per impenjimin dhe kujdesin qe keni treguar per realizimin e tyre sigurisht jo pa kosto apo jo?.

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit irexha.Sigurisht qe jo pa kosto. Te ushqesh nje hoby kerkon kosto, po mbi te gjitha kerkon kohe.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------

